# You're welcome!



## MerricB (Feb 20, 2007)

...in regard to the news on the front page. I'm just very glad I was able to find something newsworthy at last. 

Cheers!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 20, 2007)

You kidding? We tremendously appreciate the reporting you do. It's great stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## MerricB (Feb 21, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You kidding? We tremendously appreciate the reporting you do. It's great stuff.
> 
> Thanks!




Oh, it's just been a while since I found anything really good. I was getting worried. 

Cheers,
Merric


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 21, 2007)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Oh, it's just been a while since I found anything really good. I was getting worried.
> 
> Cheers,
> Merric



 Worried? You're the Official EN World Optimist! 

It's _official_!

Official!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Worried? You're the Official EN World Optimist!
> 
> It's _official_!
> 
> Official!



 Good to see something official, now arguing on the subject can be done with


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good to see something official, now arguing on the subject can be done with




I disagree.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Feb 21, 2007)

What does the FAQ say?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good to see something official, now arguing on the subject can be done with






Poor guy didn't have a clue what he was letting himself in for, I think.

-Hyp.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Poor guy didn't have a clue what he was letting himself in for, I think.
> 
> -Hyp.



 I dunno...that sort of smug comment to start a thread with a Skip Williams or Sage answer in it seems almost like deliberate baiting in the Rules Forum, hence my suggestion


----------



## DaveyJones (Feb 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno...that sort of smug comment to start a thread with a Skip Williams or Sage answer in it seems almost like deliberate baiting in the Rules Forum, hence my suggestion



that would make a great house rule but i don't believe that is RAW.


----------

